# Are kitchen aid attachments for making sauce, worth the money?



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I have been using a hand crank food mill for making tomato sauce, applesauce, pear sauce, tomato soup etc. The process is cumbersome and can get very messy. A few people I know who can, were stunned to realize that I made over 60 quarts of product last year and it all went through my little food mill, 1 quart at a time. Someone recommended the kitchen aid attachments.

I am wondering if people who make their own sauces find the kitchen aid mixer attachments worth the money. I would be able to get the grinder, fruit strainer and food tray for just under $100 on amazon. I already own the mixer.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

For us, running the tomatoes / onions / garlic through the food mill was not all that time consuming at all. There was a lot more time in the prep work, washing, cutting up, roasting, all of that, and the time running through the food mill was pretty incidental.

I rather like the mechanical nature of the food mill in that it's very easy to pick just the right speed so that it doesn't splatter. I don't know how well that works on a motorized setup. (?)

Just my take.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I have them. Americas Test Kitchen top-rated them. I think they compared them to 3 or 4 other methods and said the Kitchenaid attachments worked the best.

I haven't used them yet because until we get into a house I don't have room to store a lot of canned food, but I have talked to people who have and they are very pleased. Easier and more productive than other methods.

If you can a lot of tomato sauce, applesauce,etc. it would probably be worth it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I got the meat grinder off CL for $10. Have seen the other attachments for not much more. Just have to be diligent in looking.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the strainer and grinder. Got them about 3 years ago. I will NEVER go back to hand crank again. I can strain a 5 gallon bucket of raw tomatoes that have been cooked down in less than an hour (havent timed it but know not more) and only have two qts of skin and seeds left. Much less waste, for me, with mechanical straining.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

froebeli said:


> I have the strainer and grinder. Got them about 3 years ago. I will NEVER go back to hand crank again. I can strain a 5 gallon bucket of raw tomatoes that have been cooked down in less than an hour (havent timed it but know not more) and only have two qts of skin and seeds left. Much less waste, for me, with mechanical straining.


One of my biggest complaints about the food mill is how much waste there seems to be.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

Another KA strainer user here. Like froebeli I'll never go back to had processing if given the choice (unless it's a really small batch of something). Make sure to get the food tray, makes for less mess when pouring the tomatoes or cooked apples through. If the waste, ie peels and seeds, seem to still contain some moisture then run them through again, I usually do. A word of caution though, don't try running grapes through, the seeds clog the screen..... Had to replace the screen after that debacle because it had split.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

LisaBug said:


> Another KA strainer user here. Like froebeli I'll never go back to had processing if given the choice (unless it's a really small batch of something). Make sure to get the food tray, makes for less mess when pouring the tomatoes or cooked apples through. If the waste, ie peels and seeds, seem to still contain some moisture then run them through again, I usually do. A word of caution though, don't try running grapes through, the seeds clog the screen..... Had to replace the screen after that debacle because it had split.


The food tray is part of my $100 dollar purchase from amazon..it figured, it was well worth the money


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back. I think I am going to go with the Kitchen aid attachments!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Check eBay and craigslist. People get those things and don't use them. The fruit screen didn't work for taking seeds out of grapes for graps pie. The plastic cracked. Kitchen Aid told us it, "Wasn't intended for industrial use." Well, that was for pies for me...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I used mine(KA) for a couple of years. I'm back to my old Oster. My mom used it for many years before me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm sorry I can't give you a review..but glad I read that people really like it. I have own this attachment for many many years and never used it. If I get a good harvest of tomato's I will use it..


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Use Less said:


> Check eBay and craigslist. People get those things and don't use them. The fruit screen didn't work for taking seeds out of grapes for graps pie. The plastic cracked. Kitchen Aid told us it, "Wasn't intended for industrial use." Well, that was for pies for me...


I saw when doing my research that it isn't for berries or grapes. 
We don't have grapes at this point in life. I know the local Amish store sells a hand crank strainer (like a victorio or squeezo) that has a grape screen. it is $50 so if I need to do grapes in the future, I will buy it separately.

At this point I am not doing raspberries or blackberries either and my strawberries for jam, I don't seed.

hopefully everything I want to do with it will work :spinsmiley:


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I use mine all summer. It processes fresh tomatoes pretty well but works best with warm tomatoes. I freeze mine until I have enough to process so have to thaw/heat them up.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

They work great for me. 
I think thry are worth it.


----------



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

I love mine!! I run the "waste" through several times till it comes out dry... I don't find there is much waste at all


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought a food grinder attachment, a fruit and veggie strainer attachment and the food tray. total cost was $100 on amazon. 

I am excited for the season!


----------

